

The Victoria Secret model that codes - martinshen
http://pando.com/2014/01/02/from-coding-to-the-catwalk-this-high-fashion-model-has-a-secret-double-life/

======
warmfuzzykitten
Who codes. Or was the objectification intentional?

------
tokenadult
Now there is a link-bait headline for HN if ever I have seen one. I will
resist the temptation, personally. (From some other story sources, I might
have been pulled in to read the article.)

------
ericcumbee
>her first publicly released app, coded in iOS

ugh

Edit: I mean the phrasing. not the fact that it is an IOS app.

